# Apology needed



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I sometimes speak or in this case wrote a statement that is not really what I believe. Again, stupid is as stupid does. However, I realize a mistaked and would like to applogize.

Yesterday I sent out a joke I thought at the time to be funny. It was however not. Our Commander and Chief is not our president by mistake. We elected him and we as a nation need to stand, support and honor him. ( that does not include mocking )

That is if we beleive in him or not...but we are not to cause distention between ourselves. That is ignorance in its best. Standing firm and voting for our beliefs is what makes us the Nation we are.

I love our country. Please forgive my statements.

Brian


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No need to apologize to me Brother.

I'll see your flag dude and raise you two.







atriot:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

What Don said---Your a stand up guy.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

didnt bother me any.no apology neede for me .rock on ..... on a call .


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You don't owe anyone an apology, Brian.









Happy 4th!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well perhaps none of you were offended however as I thought in depth about things I did feel disapointed in myself.

Brothers, thank you for the support and comments.

Enjoy the rest of the evening...we just witnessed our fireworks...you are hours behind us...so enjoy


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

No apology Needed man, I mean Who hasnt made a joke about a President??? I will tell One anytime, But I hope when I tell it people realize its a joke!! But if they dont like it I refuse to Worry about it. I Am American to the Core!! I Love My country and will Fight For it in a Heartbeat!!


----------

